

Our Silk-Making Process - Mz
http://nishiyamasilk.com/our-process

======
droob
Completely defeated by the interface. I have no idea if my scrolling had any
effect on the position of anything, or how and why anything was playing,
stopping, or advancing.

~~~
Mz
I think your scroll button controls it.

I did find it tough to figure out myself. There is also a film linked down in
the bottom left corner which shows much of it. I don't know if it is narrated,
but it seems like the bits on the "Our Process" page come from the film.

